
Number of active repositories in GitHub per language, per month - ekeller
https://github.com/emmanuel-keller/github-language-statistics#number-of-active-repositories-in-github
======
galori
So I took the 2016 numbers from this and used them to make this graph, using
the same data but normalizing for github's growth - so its showing the % share
of the overall instead of absolute #'s. It tells a different story:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zs1pO_8Q6RASJ6Mc10kB...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zs1pO_8Q6RASJ6Mc10kBIUuNcR7KUVRhWw-8c98yxtc/edit#gid=0)

 _EDIT_ I don't think one is more correct than the other, its just another
perspective. I didn't mean to imply the first one is incorrect.

~~~
lyschoening
Here's all three years.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JAAfQBdKJ_2Tz0tVn7D9...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1JAAfQBdKJ_2Tz0tVn7D90A0hE82YsYXQl6iFhpDp-
eo/edit?usp=sharing)

~~~
galori
What happened to Perl that it spikes to 12% for one month about 2 years ago?
then it went back down to its normal obscurity at 1%.

~~~
zzzcpan
Probably this happened [https://github.com/gitpan](https://github.com/gitpan)

------
leeoniya
Programmers run on coffee [1]; languages that start with coffee [2] are really
active :)

Couldn't resist; it's a Friday.

[1] [https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/564x/6a/68/e4/6a68e478a...](https://s-media-cache-
ak0.pinimg.com/564x/6a/68/e4/6a68e478a17d6fad91c0d32f1368f5be.jpg)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_production_in_Indonesia...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_production_in_Indonesia#Java)

------
naranha
Would be nice to see other popular languages like Python, Ruby, Scala and PHP
too.

~~~
ekeller
Done, we have 14 languages now.

~~~
naranha
Thank you. Very cool to see.

------
wmccullough
You know what I like about this? Is that if you have an objective enough mind,
you can see how awesome it is that all of these languages have so many open
source projects. For people like myself (C# developer), it makes me realize I
need to do more with OSS, and not just to be better than the next language.

------
lyschoening
Strange that Python wasn't included. It would come in half-way between
Java/JavaScript and C#/C++

~~~
ekeller
I currently add 5 new languages.. will be updated in half an hour

------
phsilva
Would be interesting to see the number of lines in those JS and Java repos. I
expect JS to be tons of 50 lines 'libraries' and Java to have tons of 50k
lines 'libraries'.

------
EdJiang
As an iOS Developer, I'm surprised that there are more Objective-C repos than
any other language, including Javascript, on GitHub. Does that seem surprising
to anyone else?

Would love to figure out why that is the case...

~~~
bajsejohannes
It's actually C. The colors are just very similar.

~~~
EdJiang
If you look at the tables below, it is indeed Objective-C.

For Oct of this year, C is listed as 31k active repos, JS is 186k, and Obj-C
is 224k. The ratio of C to JS ratios seems reasonable, so I have no reason to
believe that they're C repos misclassified either.

------
czbond
What could possibly be the reason for such a large uptick in java repos?

~~~
Mikeb85
Java's picking up steam again. 8 and 9 released recently, OpenJDK is every bit
as good as Oracle JDK, it's as fast as C++ these days, I'd guess a lot of
libraries and things being rewritten for a new generation - eliminating old
cruft, and starting new projects in modern Java.

~~~
axlee
Do you know of a good resource to catch up on this "modern" Java for someone
who dropped it in the early 00's?

~~~
easychewie
[http://clojure.org/](http://clojure.org/) :)

------
libria
What happens around early March each year that makes it a wonderful time to
start a coding project?

~~~
ianleeclark
Soon-to-be graduates panicking about finding a new job would be my first
guess.

------
crudbug
Expected. Good results for C# after open source .NET

~~~
ekeller
C# results are released

------
zzzcpan
Do people use something different than github to host Ruby projects these days
or is Ruby really declining so fast?

------
geodel
I think Java numbers look little strange. Java repos more than doubled from
Jan to Nov this year.

~~~
marcosdumay
All the languages more than doubled on that period.

~~~
galori
Yeah looks like part of this is just github's growth. Would be interesting to
see this normalized for that - like languages share of the overall 100%.

------
sumobob
Interesting, I wonder whats with the uptick on perl repos in Oct '14

------
untilHellbanned
What about R?

